# Satoshi Nakamoto's P2P Foundation Account Posts "Nour"



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 30, 2018)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

http://p2pfoundation.ning.com/profile/SatoshiNakamoto?xg_source=activity (https://archive.fo/Aeju1)





https://cointelegraph.com/news/nour...tos-p2p-profile-makes-new-post-befriends-user
https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/30/sato...-bitcoin-has-mysteriously-resurfaced-8195420/
https://cryptovest.com/news/satoshi-nakamoto-breaks-silence-on-p2p-foundation/
https://blockmanity.com/news/bitcoin/satoshis-account-active-for-the-first-time-after-2011/
https://cryptodaily.co.uk/2018/11/the-return-of-bitcoins-satoshi


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Nov 30, 2018)

Nour is one of the names of Allah and means light in arabic


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 30, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> any verification that this is actually the real satoshi, as opposed to someone hacking the account?


No evidence, and his P2P Foundation account has been hacked before.


----------



## AF 802 (Nov 30, 2018)

Who knew that Bitcoin was connected to Saudi oil companies.


----------



## Kamiii (Nov 30, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> any verification that this is actually the real satoshi, as opposed to someone hacking the account?


Don't question it, just drink


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 10, 2018)

He should just sign a message with the Genesis Block address.  Easy peasy.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 10, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> He should just sign a message with the Genesis Block address.  Easy peasy.


at this rate I'm pretty sure he's dead or his keys are lost. How do you HODL through multiple crashes over a decade?


----------



## Jeb-sama (Dec 11, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> any verification that this is actually the real satoshi, as opposed to someone hacking the account?



Real satoshi was hal finney, and he died years ago


----------

